# My adult daughter



## DMZ1 (Mar 17, 2013)

If I were to sit here for two weeks constantly typing I would not be able to tell you all the troubles I have been through with her.

She is 32, bipolar, tried and failed to get on disability, now is in her apt. sitting with no electricity. She is 600 miles away from any family. I have bailed her out of bad situations 3-4 times and have now hit a wall with her.

She wants to move in with me, I live with a man in HIS house, so I cannot ask her to come here. She then asked if she could come and live with her brother and he does not want her there. 

So today she called me saying I always have resented her, she cannot depend on family and I was a lousy mother. 

I told her she has to fix her own problems, the first being get a job so she can get her electricity turned on. Right now she is staying with an ex boyfriend.

I guess I just need some support. Thanks.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I am sorry for what you are going through. Bipolar and BPD people always have a way of turning the tables and trying to manipulate people into doing what they want them to do. You know this is what she is doing now. You are doing the right thing by making her stand on her own. 

Is she on medication? Does she need to get on some? I wish I could say things will get better, but I can’t. We can hope, but she may never change. These kids are sooooooo emotionally draining for the parents. Does she have a dad she can call, or anyone else? Maybe a counselor?

Hang in there. You are doing good.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I have been through hell with both of my kids. 

I have learned, the hard way, that we can't do it for them. We can't get them help. We can't live their lives. We can't make their choices. 
It's all up to them. 

Sometimes they have to learn the hard way. Take it from a mom that just kicked out her 19 year old daughter. Sometimes we have to "let go" so they can move on.


----------

